# CLOSED. MOVED TO NEW THREAD.



## graciegrace (Mar 28, 2015)

Welcome to Bunipan's Art Shop!
*[**OPEN*/CLOSED*]*

Both Shlopanda and Graciegrace are running this shop​

have some rules

*[*be nice!
*[*first come, first serve for slots, but not for art.
*[*please fill out the form correctly
*[*all art is traditional, and will be scanned and sized. (although I am getting a tablet soon c; )
*[*no gore, nsfw, furries (we except humans with animal features, however), elderly and muscled people.
*[*there will be five slots and a waiting list (if it even gets to that point ;v; )
*[*please credit all our art :0
*[*we reserve the right to refuse service to anyone.
​
prices​
*[*New!*]*
*FULL BODIES:*​
ik there's already a little menu for panda, but since i decided to do them now, i just made a new one.​


Spoiler: only one example, more to come c:










 my oc, Bambi 




*CHIBIS:*​
Chibis are currently 100 BTB each due to high demand. All chibis are by Gracie!​


Spoiler: <3 examples




Gracie c:






Deerui's Yui





Deerui's Pearl



*FULL BODIES:*

All full bodies are by Panda, and they are all 50 BTB!


Spoiler:  look down here c;







*PORTRAITS:*

Portraits are on hold. Not taking requests for this style.



Spoiler: i know you wanna see some examples!



Panda's Torso:


Gracie's Head Portrait:




Momiji's Mayor

Shlopanda c:

Mayor Austin



order form​

```
[SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][COLOR="#99ccff"]space child[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]user:[/SIZE] username c;
[SIZE=1]reference:[/SIZE] your reference here- PLEASE put in a spoiler!
[SIZE=1]type:[/SIZE] chibi, full body, etc. by panda or gracie
[SIZE=1]amount:[/SIZE] total amount of tbt
[SIZE=1]other:[/SIZE] personality? physical appearance?
```

slots

1. Gamzee
2. Ardey (Sketching)
3. Keitara
4. Beardo
5. Momiji345

waiting list

n/a​


Spoiler:  Pick-up








For MayorMelony! Tell me if you want it smaller c:


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 28, 2015)

Still editing guys!


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 28, 2015)

Done! Does anyone know how to take off the attached image on the bottom >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Calling it a night, guys c: Will post one of my chibis tomorrow!


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

Go to edit, advanced setting, then go to the bottom and click attached images, and x out the image


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 28, 2015)

an angry bump bc my dad is being a piece of poop


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 28, 2015)

bump!


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 28, 2015)

Ooh I'd love to buy something but I'd like to wait until there are some samples up if that's okay. I'm sure you guys are great artists but I still would like to see some of your guys' art ahead of time


----------



## oreo (Mar 28, 2015)

Can't wait to see your examples. c:


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 28, 2015)

omg thank you you guys c: will have all examples up by monday, some by tonight or tomorrow


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

bump c:


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 29, 2015)

Gonna subscribe to this so I can order soon c:


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

:000  thank u! i can't upload tonight tho bc it's so l8 >_>


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

bump! don't know if i'll get the chance to upload today... but as i said before, for sure on monday c:


----------



## pengutango (Mar 29, 2015)

You can upload it elsewhere and just use the image BBCode tag to plop it in. TBT shrinks the pic automatically if it's larger than the  forum width (doesn't actually shrink it, but it's the best way I could put it), though if you right click and open the image in a new window, you'll see the full size.


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

oh, i know c: i have to scan them though, and the printer is being fixed by my dad...


----------



## inkling (Mar 29, 2015)

wow your prices are really low! I can actually afford them. Waiting for you guys to upload examples


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

yeah.. we're just starting out and we don't even know if you'll like our style of drawing, so we didn't want to push it c: i'm kind of anime/cartoon style, panda is more cartoon


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

ugggh it says the file is too large... does anyone know how to make it smaller without cutting it?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 29, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> ugggh it says the file is too large... does anyone know how to make it smaller without cutting it?


You could try uploading it through an outside site like imgur and scale the proportions down maybe? I'm not sure if it's just too big proportion wise or internal size... If it still doesn't work after making the proportions smaller then I don't really know  ^_^l|


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 29, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> ugggh it says the file is too large... does anyone know how to make it smaller without cutting it?



just put it on imgur and stick it in a spoiler or something
or use picresize


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

okay thank you! i'll try that. if it doesn't work, i'll start a separate thread regarding the issue c:


----------



## boujee (Mar 29, 2015)

Or use scaleyourimage.com


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

AHHHH YES! First one is up guys! Panda will be coloring it if you want him to.

- - - Post Merge - - -

b u m p


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

O K AY  CAN EVERYONE LIKE< VM PANDA BC HE"S NOT RESPONDING TO MY VM'S AND I WILL KILL HIM PHYSICALLY


----------



## shlopanda (Mar 29, 2015)

i heard i was summoned


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

H e ll o  welcome back from the dead


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 29, 2015)

AHHHH I WANT ONE
So i just post a ref or whatevs?


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

Yep! Will give you the first slot c: Which one would you like? I'm uploading mine tomorrow (I promise o m g)


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 29, 2015)

Wait are we allowed to request stuff now?

EDIT: also how much for additional characters in a single picture?


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Wait are we allowed to request stuff now?
> 
> EDIT: also how much for additional characters in a single picture?



Depends on what you want. But I think in general it's probably 10-20 BTB more, depending on how complicated. And yes, you are allowed to request now, but only from Panda until I upload


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 29, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> Depends on what you want. But I think in general it's probably 10-20 BTB more, depending on how complicated. And yes, you are allowed to request now, but only from Panda until I upload


Okay thanks ^_^ now I have to decide if I want to wait or not hm


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 29, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Okay thanks ^_^ now I have to decide if I want to wait or not hm



Yeah same I dunno who I should pick o:

(or if I should order from both >.>)


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Okay thanks ^_^ now I have to decide if I want to wait or not hm



If I were you, I would wait  You'll have a bigger selection tomorrow, and you'll be able to decide if you want more anime style (me) or cartoon style (panda) Plus, you'll be able to pick what YOU want!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Yeah same I dunno who I should pick o:
> 
> (or if I should order from both >.>)



You don't have to order from both of us, lol. We're rly good friends so we won't get mad or anything if you pick one over the other XD Again, it mostly depends on what style you want c:


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 29, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> You don't have to order from both of us, lol. We're rly good friends so we won't get mad or anything if you pick one over the other XD Again, it mostly depends on what style you want c:



But I want to order from both of you! xD
I have loads of extra TBT just sitting in my ABD so I might as well spend it on something good o:


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay XD Whatever you want, nat


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

yo, bumpin b4 i go to bed m8


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

*SCREAMS* HELL YES BUT IM STILL UPLOADING (FIRST ONE IS UP!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

//S CR EA MS EVEN LOUD ER  THEYRE ALL UP U GUYS

- - - Post Merge - - -

honestly i cant draw ears to save my life


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 30, 2015)

Omg yaaaaas they're all so awesome  also Gracie are we still doing the art trade from my thread or...not?
I'm still gonna do a request regardless


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Omg yaaaaas they're all so awesome  also Gracie are we still doing the art trade from my thread or...not?
> I'm still gonna do a request regardless



Yes, we'll still trade c: Sorry if you were talking on the thread and I didn't respond, I was asleep  Also, thank u for the nice compliment 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO: just to warn u guys my style of eyes my fluctuate bc i sort of change my style of eyes (and only eyes for some reason) so I'm thinking about having like, style #1 or #2??? Tell me what you think c:


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay cool 

So then I'd like to request one of Panda's torso-up drawings ^_^
refss (they're not AC characters if that's okay)
How much for an extra character again? It says torso up is 50, I could give 100 if you wanted


----------



## shlopanda (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, its okay if what you request isn't an AC character. And an extra "torso-up" would just be another 50BTB if you wanted two characters.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 30, 2015)

shlopanda said:


> Yeah, its okay if what you request isn't an AC character. And an extra "torso-up" would just be another 50BTB if you wanted two characters.


Okay thanks ^_^ 100 TBT then


----------



## shlopanda (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay, go ahead and send me the payment when I finish your request.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 30, 2015)

FINALLY TIME TO REQUEST YAAAS
I'd like one of Grace's head up portraits because they're like sexy n stuff

So I never know which of my OCs to pick so I used a random thing generator to pick one for me o.o



Spoiler: Ref









I literally just finished his ref sheet so I could request xD
It looks all pretty and junk but some of the text is hard to read because it goes into the white but I can't color over it or I won't be able to change the text anymore sob



Ummm do whatever you want with him o:
If you wanna add fangs or blah or whatever you can but you don't have to if you don't want
I feel like I already have enough headshots of him but THE RANDOMIZER HAS SPOKEN


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

ahhh yay! i get to draw one of The Story's characters c: You can pay when I'm about to post! THE RANDOMIZER HAS SPOKEN


----------



## deerui (Mar 30, 2015)

I'd like to buy two of bubble buddi- Gracie's Chibi's!! cx


Draw Yui - click text here

Draw Pearl - click text here



I think thats 60 tbt?

or 100 tbt? ; v ;;​


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

deerui said:


> I'd like to buy two of bubble buddi- Gracie's Chibi's!! cx
> 
> 
> Draw Yui - click text here
> ...



lol hi bubble buddy cx your slot is now filled, i will get to work on your order! and yes, that will be 60 tbt due to the extra character c:


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooh, can I get my characters drawn? ;w;
I'd like chibis by Gracie of my OC Cherry.
Click for refs.
30 BTB, right? 
Actually, nvm, sorry. ;^;


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Ooh, can I get my characters drawn? ;w;
> I'd like chibis by Gracie of my OC Cherry.
> Click for refs.
> 30 BTB, right?
> Actually, nvm, sorry. ;^;



its okay :0


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 30, 2015)

Are you just drawing mayors?
Or will you also accept Ocs?


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> Are you just drawings mayors?
> Or will you also accept Ocs?



We are both accepting both mayors and oc's. No furries, heavily armored people, muscled or elderly people please c: i will make sure to add this in the rules


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 30, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> We are both accepting both mayors and oc's. No furries, heavily armored people, muscled or elderly people please c: i will make sure to add this in the rules


Ah I see.
So I'm guessing you would probably not draw this character of mine if I requested a commission of her lol
http://pre14.deviantart.net/7154/th...eir_true_form_by_cosmic_skeletons-d8n9bsq.png


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> Ah I see.
> So I'm guessing you would probably not draw this character of mine if I requested a commission of her lol
> http://pre14.deviantart.net/7154/th...eir_true_form_by_cosmic_skeletons-d8n9bsq.png



yee.. sorry ;-; we cant draw animals very well, but humans with animal features (like a cat-girl) are an exception! again, i'm very sorry ;v;


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 30, 2015)

I love to have Head up only is 30 BTB,Here a picture of mayor you can use


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> I love to have Head up only is 30 BTB,Here a picture of mayor you can use
> 
> View attachment 88511



ahh she's so cute! I will fill a slot for you c: i will notify you when it is done!


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 30, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> yee.. sorry ;-; we cant draw animals very well, but humans with animal features (like a cat-girl) are an exception! again, i'm very sorry ;v;


Tis cool, there's no need to be sorry uwu


----------



## boujee (Mar 30, 2015)

If there's a slot still available,
May I have a chibi of this cutie:


Spoiler











Ha, battery life


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> If there's a slot still available,
> May I have a chibi of this cutie:
> 
> 
> ...



Of course! I will fill the last slot for you, and notify you when the chibi is drawn! That will be 30 btb btw c:


----------



## ardrey (Mar 30, 2015)

Hii, if there's still slots open, can I get a chibi of my OC Camilla?


Spoiler: Camilla












EDIT: Nevermind, guess slots are full now


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Hii, if there's still slots open, can I get a chibi of my OC Camilla?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Camilla



ahh! i'd love too but the slots are all filled.. i can reserve a slot for you when we're done with all the requests, however c:


----------



## ardrey (Mar 30, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> ahh! i'd love too but the slots are all filled.. i can reserve a slot for you when we're done with all the requests, however c:



Ah sure, that would be great c: thanks~


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Ah sure, that would be great c: thanks~



np! i will pm you when they are empty owo


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh btw gracie about the art trade… Take your time getting refs together and stuff, but when you're done can you please post it in my thread?

I'm gonna wait until you're finished with these commissions before I request ^_^


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Oh btw gracie about the art trade… Take your time getting refs together and stuff, but when you're done can you please post it in my thread?
> 
> I'm gonna wait until you're finished with these commissions before I request ^_^



okay! i will make sure to do that once the comissions are done! can't wait for the trade, i love your art! c:


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

OKAY. I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON DEERUI'S REQUEST FOR TWO HOURS BC YUI IS SO CUTE LIKE SERIOUSLY #NOT EVEN JOKING RN


----------



## deerui (Mar 30, 2015)

OMG THANK! IM CRYING, SO SWEET!! ; v ;; GET SOME REST, I DON'T WANT YOU TO STRESS OVER IT ​


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

deerui said:


> OMG THANK! IM CRYING, SO SWEET!! ; v ;; GET SOME REST, I DON'T WANT YOU TO STRESS OVER IT ​


no im actually done, i have to color now xD yui is so adorable though, no lie, and pearl addiction to animal crackers is so cute that i decided to draw her eating animal crackers XD


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

bump! in case absol sees this and if you do: check your pm!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 30, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> bump! in case absol sees this and if you do: check your pm!



I replied, just letting you know


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 30, 2015)

Bump! Deerui and Momiji- your orders are done! I will upload tomorrow due to a family problem :c


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 31, 2015)

I will send the BTB ;-)


----------



## deerui (Mar 31, 2015)

Okay, thanks, can't wait c:


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone know how to make the picture smaller without making it blurry? Or how to stick a large image in a spoiler? thanks c:


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 31, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> Does anyone know how to make the picture smaller without making it blurry? Or how to stick a large image in a spoiler? thanks c:



To put an image in a spoiler, just do this:


```
[spoiler][img]image link here[/img][/spoiler]
```

Don't use the HTML tags though, I just used them to show the example xD


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 31, 2015)

For Deerui!


Spoiler










Yui!



Spoiler










Pearl!


----------



## shlopanda (Mar 31, 2015)

Absol's Commission, hope you like them:




Spoiler


----------



## deerui (Mar 31, 2015)

thank you so much
!! ;  v ;;​


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 31, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> To put an image in a spoiler, just do this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you xD u da best nat

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> thank you so much
> !! ;  v ;;​



np bubble buddy!! ;v;


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 31, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> Thank you xD u da best nat



Any time! xD

You can also have something else instead of "spoiler" on the bar.


```
[spoiler=Heyyy]WHUDDUP[/spoiler]
```



Spoiler: Heyyy



WHUDDUP



Or make it a really thin bar.


```
[spoiler= ]Omg you clicked on it c':[/spoiler]
```



Spoiler:  



Omg you clicked on it c':



This has been your informative spoiler tutorial. Until next time. xD


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 31, 2015)

ahh also, does anyone know how to name a spoiler?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! thank you, i was just about to ask that xD


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 31, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> ahh also, does anyone know how to name a spoiler?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh! thank you, i was just about to ask that xD



I'm like so ahead of everything today frfr


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 31, 2015)

Another website you can use to re size picture is http://picresize.com/ its free ;-)  P.s  i have  send the btb to you it  should say momiji Payment


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 31, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> Another website you can use to re size picture is http://picresize.com/ its free ;-)  P.s  i have  send the btb to you it  should say momiji Payment



oh yes ik c: sorry it's taking so long, i'm new at this stuff and one part of your drawing is bugging me so i'm trying to fix it :/


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 31, 2015)

Take your time your the artist .I don't want to rush you XD  Just Wanted to make sure yo got the Btb  safely  to your acc ;-)


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 31, 2015)

do you take rl refs?


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 31, 2015)

yes. but we don't do realistic drawing, sorry ;^;


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 31, 2015)

shlopanda said:


> Absol's Commission, hope you like them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Thank you so much! <3 I sent you 100 TBT


----------



## shlopanda (Apr 1, 2015)

To those who are waiting for graciegrace to complete your commissions, the requests will be delayed until further notice due to her own personal issues. Of course as soon as we get this thread going something comes up . Thank you for your patience .


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 5, 2015)

//rises from the dead

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi! I'm bumpin this shop back to life  Momiji- your art is in the middle of being colored. I'm so sorry you had to wait so long, so it's going to be free c: I will be getting on commissions, and everyone I didn't start yet will get 10 BTB off. So sorry you had to wait so long!


----------



## Keitara (Apr 5, 2015)

I didn't overlook the order form, right? O-O

If not, please consider me for the 5th slot ^^
I'd request to draw my oc Keitara (refs in siggy) for a chibi c:
Can you do couples btw?


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 5, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I didn't overlook the order form, right? O-O
> 
> If not, please consider me for the 5th slot ^^
> I'd request to draw my oc Keitara (refs in siggy) for a chibi c:
> Can you do couples btw?



Ahh yes! also do you know how i could make a form? i dont know o.o Do you want just your oc? or a couple..?


----------



## Keitara (Apr 5, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> Ahh yes! also do you know how i could make a form? i dont know o.o Do you want just your oc? or a couple..?



Surely! Just write (html)order form(/html) and replace the () with [] and it should work! c:
If you can do couple, I'd like a couple. But if you can't then just my oc Keitara c:


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 5, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Surely! Just write (html)order form(/html) and replace the () with [] and it should work! c:
> If you can do couple, I'd like a couple. But if you can't then just my oc Keitara c:



Yes I can do couples. And thank you for the advice, I needed it lmao. I need a ref of the couple, however.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 5, 2015)

No problem! Couple ref: [clicky]
 I don't have a full ref of the boy, he actually just wears some dark blue pants and random sneakers, I don't care about it, do with them as you please ^^
The payment for a couple would be 80 TBT then, or more...?


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 5, 2015)

Sure, I'm pretty chill with prices since I don't have that much business. I'll fill a slot for you c: (dont pay until I'm about to post please!)


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 5, 2015)

Supper happy i can't wait for the Picture and  welcome back  from the dead XD  , I would love to buy another picture from you Chibis for 40 BTB , Here a picture you can use as a ref  if there is a spot left XD


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 5, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> Supper happy i can't wait for the Picture and  welcome back  from the dead XD  , I would love to buy another picture from you Chibis for 40 BTB , Here a picture you can use as a ref  if there is a spot left XD
> 
> View attachment 89250



your picture is done girl c; could you please use the order form? trying to set a trend here lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

and also chibis are 100 btb now due to high demand c:


----------



## Melonyy (Apr 5, 2015)

space child
user: MayorMelony
reference:


Spoiler










type: chibi
amount: 100 btb
other: Sweet & friendly

I also want 2 Gracie's Head Portrait but not sure if I'm able to order that much in 1 slot
If I can then I'll provide a diff ref for the head portrait if not it's okay


----------



## Beardo (Apr 5, 2015)

space child
user: Beardo
reference:


Spoiler: Mary Onette




 


type: Gracie's chibi
amount: 100 TBT
other: If possible, could you make Mary a mermaid? Otherwise, go crazy! Just make it cute c; 
In terms or personality, she's in-between sarcastic, synical, and snooty, and childish, cute, and fun, just depends on who she's around! Draw her whichever way you want


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 5, 2015)

MayorMelony said:


> space child
> user: MayorMelony
> reference:
> 
> ...



accepted. we dont accept two+ works per person if you already have a slot, i'm sorry :c I will fill a slot for you tho.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> space child
> user: Beardo
> reference:
> 
> ...



accepted. I will have to put you on the waiting list, tho :c i'm finishing up with another commission so it shouldn't be that long!


----------



## Beardo (Apr 5, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> accepted. I will have to put you on the waiting list, tho :c i'm finishing up with another commission so it shouldn't be that long!



Alright, thanks! Can I just pay now?


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 5, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Alright, thanks! Can I just pay now?



i'd prefer you pay when im about to post your art, because the speed of doing commissions varies for me >.<


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 6, 2015)

one last bump b4 i go to bed. im so happy bc im finally getting comissions done c:


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 6, 2015)

I forgot to make a form last post  very Sorry XD  By the  love the art picture ! It so  amazing that i want to make it in  too a poster so i can put it on my room wall .I will credit the art  that you drawn the picture !  Any who i know the   slots are full but i will be happy to be on a waiting list 

form
---------- 
user:Momiji345
Type: chibi
Amount: 100 btb
reference:


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 6, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> I forgot to make a form last post  very Sorry XD  By the  love the art picture ! It so  amazing that i want to make it in  too a poster so i can put it on my room wall .I will credit the art  that you drawn the picture !  Any who i know the   slots are full but i will be happy to be on a waiting list
> 
> form
> ----------
> ...



Bump! Accepted. I will put you on the waiting list, though you do need to copy and paste the order form and fill that out next time c:


----------



## shlopanda (Apr 6, 2015)

bump!


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## ardrey (Apr 6, 2015)

Ahh, question~ since I ordered before the price change, how much will I be charged? c:


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 6, 2015)

These are so cute! <3


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 6, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Ahh, question~ since I ordered before the price change, how much will I be charged? c:



 since you ordered before the price change, i will only charge you the amount that was there during the time that you ordered. i think it was only 60-80 btb then c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> These are so cute! <3



 ahh thank you honey! c: and a thank you from shlo ;v;


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 6, 2015)

bump! pokemanz: im so sorry your order had to turn out like that ;; i will post a new one (theyre both free ;^^)


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 7, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> bump! pokemanz: im so sorry your order had to turn out like that ;; i will post a new one (theyre both free ;^^)



Ahhhhh okay I think that one is sexy tho :x


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhhhh okay I think that one is sexy tho :x



do u still want me to draw you another one? :0 also mayormelony's chibi is done and I swear it's so cute

also, should I start doing full bodies? I will post an example soon, and it will cost more since they take a long time to sketch and color :c post what you think c;


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 8, 2015)

Ooh full bodies would be cool ^_^ Only do them if you feel comfortable though


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> do u still want me to draw you another one? :0



You can if you want ;v;

And yes I'd love to see full bodies! c:


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> You can if you want ;v;
> 
> And yes I'd love to see full bodies! c:



Okay! I will post soon c; (my friend is hoGGING THE COMPUTER)


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 8, 2015)

bump for melony c;

- - - Post Merge - - -

full bodies are up. i have a freebie thread to warmup however ;v;


----------



## Keitara (Apr 8, 2015)

MayorMelony's drawing looks absolutely GORGEOUS! Huge fan! ;v;


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> MayorMelony's drawing looks absolutely GORGEOUS! Huge fan! ;v;



thank you bb ; v; i have full bodies up now if you want to see those!


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 9, 2015)

Announcement!

Panda is sadly leaving the shop. It will now be operated by only me, and...

 I WILL BE STARTING A NEW THREAD! 

by the end of tomorrow (or maybe around thursday?) a new thread will be posted, along with grand opening freebies 

also, thank u guys so much for your optimism and support. panda and i did have to put this shop on hold due to my personal problems, which led to deep sadness and no motivation. so thank you, it really makes me happy to draw again!


----------

